# ich on clown loaches



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

ok so i bought 4 clown loaches from petco and of course they had ich but they were cheap (5$ vs 15$) and they wernt to bad of shape so along with getting them i got a 10g tank to treat them in and some ich- attack 100% organic stuff that is suposed to be safe for them. well 2 are now dead after 6 days of treatment and the other 2 are coverd in ich. i did some reading and i added a few teaspoons of aquarium salt and raised the temp in the tank to 86f but i fear they have to much on them and in their gills to save um. do you guys have any ideas that i can use to save my other 2 or should i just return them tonight?


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

down to 1 and it isnt looking so good =( at least i tryed petco would have just thrown them out.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

It was more than likely the salt that killed them. Loaches are scaleless fish and EXTREMELY sensitive to salt. Also, any kind of Ich treatment should be done at half strength on any kind of scaleless fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

LisaC144 said:


> It was more than likely the salt that killed them. Loaches are scaleless fish and EXTREMELY sensitive to salt. Also, any kind of Ich treatment should be done at half strength on any kind of scaleless fish.


True, the combo of salt/heat AND meds on a sick loach is deadly. I keep loaches and when I have had to treat for ich I used meds, at half strength only. Poor loaches, sorry that you lost them. Do you still have the one loach? If so, I would do a big water change to get the salt out of the water, slowly back the temp down to 80 or so, and then dose with meds, at half strength only. Follow the medication instructions as far as treatment protocol, except use at half strength.


----------



## bigrift (Aug 30, 2010)

no all of them died and after a inspection of the gills i could see the ich spred inside. thats strange ya say the salt is bad for them my aunt has them in a brackish tank its 3 years old and doing just fine. i could have possibly overdone it with the meds although from what i read on that particular product its suposed to be totaly non toxic to fish in any dose. anyways i at least tryed they could have just sat and died at the pet store.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

bigrift said:


> no all of them died and after a inspection of the gills i could see the ich spred inside. thats strange ya say the salt is bad for them my aunt has them in a brackish tank its 3 years old and doing just fine. i could have possibly overdone it with the meds although from what i read on that particular product its suposed to be totaly non toxic to fish in any dose. anyways i at least tryed they could have just sat and died at the pet store.


 
Clown loaches were purchased with ICH visible?
In my expierience,medications that say that they are non toxic at double,or triple the recommended dose are often times not very effective. Most often useless,, much like some other herbal remedies (ie) Mela this,or Pima that. 
Have used product QUIK CURE (malachite Green, formalin) at half dose with loaches,plecos,and cory's without negative effect's when used as recommended.(more is not better) 
Most clown loaches are wild caught, and some fair poorly during transport and then they are kept in store tanks often with other fishes that may be harboring parasites ,and or those little cups of salt that you often see in tanks at Petco or Petsmart.( Stressful)
Some say that in the wild that these fish (clown loaches), are found at times in slightly brackish waters but they do not stay there for long for it is not favorable to them.
Most published literature on these fish suggests that they do not appreciate salt and It is unclear what salinity level they can tolerate for what length of time. (my expierience suggests not very much or for very long)
Can only wonder why anyone would choose to keep these fish in Brackish waters but then ,,,why do folks keep goldfish in bowls?:roll:


----------

